# Haunt fans in Virginia & on Facebook



## Haunts of Richmond (Nov 6, 2008)

Haunts of Richmond said:


> Central Virginia Haunted House Enthusiasts:
> Login | Facebook


Try this link:

Central Virginia Haunted House Enthusiasts (Central Virginia Haunted House Enthusiasts | Facebook)


----------

